# grafik problem



## Kimble (8. September 2002)

hi,
noch mal mit nem Problem  
bei RedHat sind unter Gnome/Kde verschiedene Spiele dabei, u.a. Tux Racer.

Wenn ich jetzt ein 3d-Spiel starten will, isses so langsam, dass die Maus sich alle 10 sec. bewegt.
Kann des an alten Grafigkarten Treibern liegen???


----------



## Kosh (11. September 2002)

He das Problem hab ich auch, obwohl ich im Sax2 die 3D Unterstützung aktiviert habe. Vieleicht wird deine und meine Grafikkarte nicht richtig unterstützt. Ich hab den Gainward GF4 TI4200.


----------



## Kimble (12. September 2002)

hi,
das liegt nich an unsern Grafikkarten!!!
geh auf http://www.nvidia.de und lad dir die Treiber für Linux runter.

in Sax2 oder überhaupt beim XServer liegen aus Lizenz-Gründen nicht die Original-Treiber bei, auch von offizieller Seite von den Herstellern (z.B. Suse, RedHat) kommt, dass man die Treiber runterladen soll.


----------

